

Inventor mocks up a crazy awesome ride: The Rings of Saturn - jarin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=588VHx6BgVI

======
iwwr
The people in the outer ring, near the axle, will experience almost no gees.
Kind of useless, really.

